# New to here. What exactly do I have.



## Musicman100 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi, I'm new here.
I've had red bellied piranha for a while in a 92 gallon us tank but decided to have a change ove and try African cichlids.
I rehomed the red bellied piranha and I got a few Malawi from a local guy who was selling up. To the best of my knowledge I knew thier Malawi Mbuna but that's about it. I've trying to read up on the different species but it's a mind field. Ha ha.
Can you anyone help me to identify them properly so I know what I actually have. 
Kind regards Dave
http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg5 ... q0nq2o.jpg


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

We can certainly try. Going to need some pictures though!


----------



## Musicman100 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi mate. I'm just trying to post some now.
Regards Dave


----------



## Musicman100 (Mar 3, 2017)

More pictures


----------



## Musicman100 (Mar 3, 2017)

More


----------



## Musicman100 (Mar 3, 2017)

Another


----------



## Musicman100 (Mar 3, 2017)

Another


----------



## Musicman100 (Mar 3, 2017)

Another


----------



## Musicman100 (Mar 3, 2017)

Another


----------



## Musicman100 (Mar 3, 2017)

Another


----------



## Musicman100 (Mar 3, 2017)

Another


----------



## Musicman100 (Mar 3, 2017)

Another


----------



## Musicman100 (Mar 3, 2017)

Another


----------



## Musicman100 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks in advance


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Got a Yellow lab obviously. 
OB fuelleborni perhaps and not sure about the other solid yellows and zebras sorry.


----------



## Musicman100 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks mate. So the yellow one with black tips is a yellow lab right?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

3 + 11. Mbuna OB, unsure if a pure fish
4. Yellow Labidochromis
5. Kenyi male
6. Crabro/ sometimes called Bumblebee or Hornet
8. Red Zebra hybrids I think
9-10. hybrids, hard to guess if they are Zebra related or not, the head shape is NOT like a M. zebra type


----------



## Musicman100 (Mar 3, 2017)

noki said:


> 3 + 11. Mbuna OB, unsure if a pure fish
> 4. Yellow Labidochromis
> 5. Kenyi male
> 6. Crabro/ sometimes called Bumblebee or Hornet
> ...


Thanks for your help


----------

